

Drive (Courtesy of Marc Andreessen)  - brett1211
http://timetogetstarted.wordpress.com/2009/06/24/happy-new-years-get-after-it/

======
warwick
Link to original post: <http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/12/drive.html>

